# The Lord Inquisitor



## gesmana (Jun 4, 2009)

The Lord Inquisitor











Thought you might be interesting in 40k short film project with proper CGI.​


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

nice,any more details on it??


----------



## gesmana (Jun 4, 2009)

ownzu said:


> nice,any more details on it??


It doesn't have any Ultramarines.

No seriously, all we know is in the blog. And what little we know looks pretty damn good.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow this looks really cool, it's a shame that sooner or later GW will come along and destroy it.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Probably because it shows just how inept they are.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

hungryugolino said:


> Probably because it shows just how inept they are.


That and the fact it's using their Intellectual Property without permission- they've shut down independent films based on the GW IP before, this won't be any different.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Mel Brooks did a good Grand Inquisitor Torquemada already.


----------



## gesmana (Jun 4, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> Probably because it shows just how inept they are.


Indeed, this makes Codex Pictures look like it was composed of Tšernobyl street kids blinded by radiation with brain tumors the size of a soccer ball. 



Baron Spikey said:


> Wow this looks really cool, it's a shame that sooner or later GW will come along and destroy it.


Luckily, in this golden era of the internet, GW downing the site doesn't mean anything. It took me two minutes to find Damnatus.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Pity about the headache that was getting the subtitles to work...

Codex pictures is just groan-worthy.


----------



## gesmana (Jun 4, 2009)

hungryugolino said:


> Pity about the headache that was getting the subtitles to work...
> 
> Codex pictures is just groan-worthy.


*ULTRAMARINES uses state-of-the-art facial capture technology and stunning CGI animation to bring powerfully to life the Space Marines characters and their adversaries.*

I lol'd, 15 years old 'Toy Story' has actually better CGI than this 2 frame per second steaming pile of shit Codex pictures dares to call a trailer.

It's sad how the best GW can offer it's fans is crap like Inquisitor (ancient VHS) and Ultramarines, and when somebody tries to make better, the cruelly stomp it down. If they can't make anything good, then noone can!

Yeah, the laws, I know, I know, but still...


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Damnatus was art. Ultramarines is the video equivalent of some kid making sandcastles in their backyard.


----------



## gesmana (Jun 4, 2009)

I've got you a fun game:











Compare the quick fan-made face testing, and then the Cpt. Liverspot's face from official trailer, and the all hard work put to it. How many times can you watch these two and still say the Ultramarines is professional and/or superior?

Also, a couple of neat pictures upped to the blog.


----------

